# Christmas Eve Sunrise (CT Version)



## JonA_CT (Dec 24, 2017)

Got out early this morning...still trying to figure out how to use this 15mm lens. It's manual focus, and that's jammin' hard to figure sometimes when it's dark out. Also ignore whatever sensor splatter I missed when processing 
1.



christmaseve-2 by jwa04, on Flickr
2.



christmaseve-3 by jwa04, on Flickr
3.



christmaseve-4 by jwa04, on Flickr
4.



christmaseve-5 by jwa04, on Flickr
5.



christmaseve by jwa04, on Flickr
6.



christmaseve-6 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2017)

Loving #5 and #6 (the sort-of inuksuk).


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 24, 2017)

Some nice shots Jon.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 24, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Loving #5 and #6 (the sort-of inuksuk).






Rick50 said:


> Some nice shots Jon.



Thanks guys!


----------



## Destin (Dec 24, 2017)

Love #4.


----------



## pendennis (Dec 24, 2017)

Great shots!  Don't know which one I like better!


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 24, 2017)

Destin said:


> Love #4.



Thanks Destin! I think that one is my favorite, too. 


pendennis said:


> Great shots!  Don't know which one I like better!



Thanks!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 24, 2017)

I like the whole batch, but for me #4 really stands out.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 24, 2017)

Agree #4 is the best of a great set. I like that last one a lot too.


----------



## enezdez (Dec 25, 2017)

Great Set: 4 & 5 Rock!

Cheers & Merry Christmas JonA_CT!


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 25, 2017)

Loved 3rd and 6th shot where the sunrise colors have has been beautifully captured.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 26, 2017)

3, 4 & 6 for me!  Nice.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks all!

It’s crazy sometimes how much you can doubt yourself. After walking out to this spot in the dark and cold (since the park is officially closed until sunrise, they were unlocking the gate while I was walking out), and waiting for the the colors, I went home unsure if I got anything worthwhile. 

It’s just a good reminder to be patient and not judge what you can see on that LCD screen.


----------

